#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-27
<hughbert> good morning..
<davisc> FUCKING FINALLY!
<davisc> And in fairness, I thought ROG would miss the conversion
<czajkowski> davisc: oi lanugage please
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-28
<davisc> czajkowski: Is it not justified?
<czajkowski> davisc: perhaps so, but not in an ubuntu channel we dont have swearing
<infoturtle> is the next IRC meeting the 12th or the 19th of Jan can any confirm?
<airurando> evening all
<airurando> ping: infoturtle
<infoturtle> airurando: ??? should I pong?
<airurando> hi infoturtle
<airurando> no need to pong
<airurando> :)
<airurando> infoturtle: good stuff on the podcast
<airurando> I've sent a mail to the list clearing up the details for the next IRC meeting.
<airurando> If I receive no objections I'll set up website, wiki and LoCo Directory with meeting details this Friday.
<airurando> You'll be able to add agenda items to the wiki as normal after that.
<infoturtle> airurando: thanks very much, cool, I'll keep an eye out for them then, just want to wait till after the meeting to add anything from it to the cast, my replies are going to take ages, I'm cooking at the moment and writing back when i get a minute
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-30
<infoturtle> anybody shed some light on an error?: The file /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic-pae/build/include/linux/autoconf.h does not exist.
<infoturtle> I'm going to try and me nice to over come frustration, I'm selling this sound card [ http://www.emu.com/products/product.asp?product=10447 ] for hardly any cost or trade for a crappy tv card, you can take it by all means but be warned it will not work for you and stay working, and when you do get it working a new version of alsa or your kernel will break it, best of luck
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-31
<hughbert> good morning..
<ShaneM> Early morning.
<hughbert> very early..
<hughbert> how are ye keeping?
<czajkowski> Aloha
<ShaneM> Hey hey
<VampiricPadraig> hi #ubuntu-ie . Just want to say Happy New Year to you and your families :)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-01
<ShaneM> Happy new year and all that folks :)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-02
<czajkowski> http://www.flickr.com/photos/whykay/sets/72157625665064748/ pics from the xmas quiz
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-29
<mokmeister> Anyone here using the Ubuntu Music Store on 11.10? It looks different and it doesn't seem to recognise me since I last used it 10.04
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-31
<slashtommy> good morning
<BenChapman> hi
<slashtommy> hey, how's things?
<slashtommy> dodgy internets BenChapman?
<BenChapman> Hey slashtommy: No? I just don't have a BNC so when my laptop sleeps so do I...
<slashtommy> BNC?
<BenChapman> bounce...
<BenChapman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_%28software%29#IRC
<slashtommy> ah, i just screen from our router
<slashtommy> our router is a debian box
<BenChapman> Ah I see
<BenChapman> yeah, I do neither. XChat suits me
<slashtommy> things starting to kick-off in your part of town?
<moylan> there's always this:The HackerPublicRadio.org New Year's Eve Internert call in show is LIVE.  You are welcome to join us via Mumble (details on www.VirtualLUG.org) Bring your own cheer and help us ring in the New Year.
<BenChapman> slashtommy: I'm still at home in Kildare
<BenChapman> :)
<slashtommy> ah, should be much quieter ;)
<BenChapman> indeed, also trying to figure out how to create a DNS packet in Python
<ebel> BenChapman: scapy?
<BenChapman> Oh, I know the structure
<BenChapman> I'm just familiarising myself with struct and pack
<BenChapman> it would also be helpful if i knew what a 16-bit int looked like :P
<BenChapman> 2 octets, ffff = 65535?
<slashtommy> remember that you're little endian
<BenChapman> yup
<BenChapman> header_s = struct.Struct('<i ?')
<BenChapman> oh wait, that's signed
<BenChapman> dammit
<BenChapman> anyway, wrong channel for that. Sorry :P
 * ebel is encoding videos
<ebel> been digitizing old VHS tapes
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-01
<mokmeister> Hello Everybody!
<mokmeister> Happy New Year to one and all!
<airurando> Happy New Year.
<airurando> I hope 2012 will be good to all here!
<moylan1> happy new year.  recovered from crimbo?
<airurando> yes indeed
<airurando> back in the normal work routine tomorrow
<moylan1> ouch
<moylan1> or maybe a relief?
<airurando> how about yourself moylan1?
#ubuntu-ie 2012-12-24
 * solarcloud is away: /me requires JuanValdez. BRBack...  now for that tin ...
#ubuntu-ie 2014-12-25
<zmoylan-pi> 365 days to christmas :-P
#ubuntu-ie 2019-12-24
<kilia_> hey
